# Detailingworld™ Review- Britemax Twin Metals



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

So finally after reviews of the impressive Blackmax Polishing Glaze, easy to use Vantage Premium Wax & the effective Spray & Shine quick detailer, I am now at the final instalment of my Britemax reviews. Again courtesy of Matt at britemax-direct, this review will test Britemax's metal polish combo, the suitably named Twin Metals.

Before I begin, if you want any further info or wish to purchase Twin Metals or any of the Britemax products tested so far, please visit http://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/.

*The Product*



The description from the britemax-direct website offers an in-depth explanation on Twim Metals and how it works:

_•	Quick & Easily Cut
•	Removes Oxidation
•	No Hard to Remove Residue
•	Easy On & Easy Off Application
•	Apply in Direct Sunlight
•	Removes Surface Rust from Chrome
•	Long-Lasting Protective Shine
•	Quickly Brightens & Seals Metals

"Highly regarded by the detailing community worldwide as the best metal cleaner, polish and sealant combo available today. So much so that they nick named them the 'Metal Twins', a name that we have now adopted. With this kit you can remove oxidation and staining from bare metals, chrome and stainless steel. Our unique formulation is fortified to provide a 'chrome like' appearance on polished aluminium with a protective resin polymer seal. 
Easy Cut cleans light to heavy oxidation easily from bare metals such as aluminium, brass copper, magnesium, gold, silver and blended metals. It quickly removes surface rust from chrome. Easy Cut contains a combination of solvents & chemicals that react to break down oxidation slip components and extremely fine abrasives. Together these components work to quickly remove most surface problems from the metals previously mentioned. What used to take hours to clean with most currently available metal cleaners can be done in minutes with relative ease and amazing results. A great attribute of this product is that it is designed to dry completely before wiping off the polishing residue and it can be used on warm to medium hot surfaces. For very badly oxidized surfaces it is recommended that the Easy Cut process is repeated a second time because most of the material that gets removed in the first application contaminates the product. This second application in this instance makes a dramatic difference in the appearance of the surface. Easy Cut should be followed up with Final Shine metal polish when cleaning polished aluminium for an almost chrome like finish. Not for use on plated or anodized metals.

Final Shine removes light oxidation and light to medium staining from bare metals, chrome and stainless steel. Final Shine removes light oxidation and light to medium staining from bare metals, chrome and stainless steel. This unique formulation is fortified to provide a 'chrome like' appearance on polished aluminium with a protective resin polymer seal. Final Shine will continue to protect the metal for months even when exposed to the elements. Final Shine has a similar chemical design to Easy Cut replacing the accelerated cleaning power with a hard protective layer. This product is designed to create a show quality finish that stands up to environmental elements such as moisture, wash solvents, road grime, salt etc. Because Final Shine has a non-binding feel while polishing, it's very easy to work with. Allow Final Shine to dry completely. When the residue is wiped off, the results are dramatic. Polished aluminium looks like chrome. The two greatest attributes of Final Shine are it is extremely quick and easy to work with and it leaves an amazing finish. Not for use on plated or anodized metals."_

Metal twins can be bought either separate or together as a set. The sets come in 3 different sizes, starting with the small(4oz), medium(8oz) & large(16oz). I have the 4oz metal twins here to test, provided by Matt at britemax-direct. Having seen a lot of the Britemax range now, the packaging on the Metal Twins sports the same Britemax labelling, very clear and professional looking. Being a metal polish and sealant, there was little point discussing scent, this smells like any other metal polish, a strong chemical scent. What I do like is nifty little flip nozzles incorporated into these bottles which make pouring the right amount of product effortless, reducing product waste and saving you £££.

*The Method*

So the directions provided by Britemax are as follows:

_"How to use - Shake well and often before and during use. Make sure all solids have been released from the bottom of the container. Apply small amounts to a soft cloth and rub into surface with light to medium pressure.

On metals such as aluminium, brass or cooper rub until product turns black.On chrome or stainless steel rub until stains are gone. Let product dry to a greyish haze. With a dry cloth, remove surface residue completely. Repeat as needed to obtain maximum shine.

For best application we find the use of an old rag or terry cloth works best. Can also be used with Allstar Steel Wool. Less is more and only a small amount of product is required. You will notice that it blackens quickly, whilst it is not necessary we recommend you let the product dry before removing with a clean towel or microfiber cloth.

Follow up with Final Shine (metal polish & Sealant) to produce a 'chrome' like finish on stainless steel that lasts! Besides metals Easy Cut can also be used on plastic headlight lenses to clear oxidation and glass to remove hard water spots / deposits."_

So no surprises here with regards to applications with both a MF cloth or 0000 steel wool options available. Using my dad's SQ5 as the test mule here, the exhausts themselves weren't in a terrible condition. I look after the family cars and as such these are thoroughly cleaned with each maintenance wash. That being said, the exhausts were certainly in need of a good polish.



I determined that 0000 steel wool wouldn't be required here and instead grabbed two of my older MF cloths. Easy Cut was the first to be used, the cloth was folded a few times over itself, giving me a long but thin surface. A few drops were applied to the cloth along the full width of it. The cloth was them slid between the quad pipes and wrapped around 1 of the quad exits. I then buffed the exhaust up by grabbing each end of the cloth and pulling either way, I find this is by far the quickest and most effective way of polishing the full exhaust tip. I then used my finger within the cloth with a few more drops of polish to buff up the flat end of the exhaust tip. Easy Cut removed the dirt/black spots on the tip effortlessly, even with a MF cloth. The other tip on this side was then buffed in the exact same fashion, leaving me with much shinier, cleaner looking exhaust tips on the passenger side.



The other two exhaust tips on the driver's side were polished with Easy Cut in the same fashion, leaving all 4 exhaust tips looking excellent and contaminate free. I then followed up with the Final Shine and again, used it in the exact same fashion as easy cut. The exhausts themselves were already spotless from the previous Easy Cut polish but Easy Shine definitely added something to the finished results. It is obviously a finer cut polish and as such definitely added more shine to the tips. Final Shine isn't just for restoring some shine though, by allowing this to cure prior to removal, you allow it to also add a durable Polymer layer that should prevent any black spots appearing on the tips for at least a few months.



*Price*

The 4oz (118ml) small set I have here can be picked up from Britemax-Direct (http://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/britemax-metal-polish-twins-kit-small-c2x18888255) for only £14.99.

Britemax also offer the products in sets sized medium 8oz (236ml - £22.99) and large 16 oz (476ml - £33.99). Having seen how little I have used here, even the small set should last quite a while, in which i mean 1 year+.

*Would I use it again?*

The Easy Cut worked as well as any other metal polish I have tried but I especially liked the water like viscosity of it. I imagine if you use it with some 0000 steel wool it will provide better lubrication compared to other thicker, cream type metal polishes but still removes dirt/tar/contamination just as effectively.

Add to that the nice little combo with the Final Shine adding some protection and bling to your tips and I am very impressed with each. Both products will be getting regular use from me and will certainly have me returning to buy more.

*Conclusion*

As a combo, Easy Cut and Final Shine work very well together. They feel much less abrasive compared to other metal polishes but remove dirt, black marks and any other contaminants from the tips just as effectively. Not only that but unlike other metal polishes, the Final Shine adds in some protection to your tips meaning a simple wash should be all that is required for a few months. This all aids in making this metal polish combo the best I have come across as your exhausts should only need this treatment every few months, meaning you use less product and saving you £££.


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great review Brian 

Used the Britemax twins on the new car protection detail on my S4 10 months ago 
Still no need for a re-application yet :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's hoping it is the same on these tips!


----------

